# Help me i need your votes



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

I voted! Good luck!


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

you got my vote, and you did not have to promise to build a better nation or to reconstruct America.


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

I voted


----------



## bbbthingmaker (Sep 26, 2010)

If you would learn to write proper sentences with punctuation and capital letters maybe I could understand your meaning !


----------



## Taylors_Bees (Jan 17, 2011)

sorry i need every one to re vote for me sorry i just got this 

Hi Jonathan,

Thank you for submitting a wish to Intuit’s Love Our Local Business program! I wanted to reach out because I noticed that you submitted your wish last night (4/1), but the contest officially began today (4/2) at midnight. I apologize for the confusion – we had our site live a bit early to run some background testing.

If you could resubmit your wish now that the contest has officially started, that would be great, just so we can make sure your wish complies with our official rules. For your reference, here was the text of your wish:

I would love to start a beekeeping supply store on the Oregon coast. I would be supplying the hobbyist beekeepers along the Oregon coast line along with selling local honey, I also plan on teaching beekeeping classes. Educating children and adults in schools/public community centers about honey bees, how important they are to our environment, how keeping a pesticide free land will keep them from the existence they are currently battling, and how they account for 1/3 of are food. If my wish could be granted it would not only help me grow as a beekeeper, a company, yet would grow our community!

Thanks so much Jonathan, and please let me know if you have any questions! Again, sorry for any inconvenience.

Best regards,
Nina
Love Our Local Business Team


----------



## Taylors_Bees (Jan 17, 2011)

you can vote every day every vote helps thank you to all that have voted


----------



## Taylors_Bees (Jan 17, 2011)

need more votes a lot more help me out please


----------



## Bobby277 (Jan 28, 2013)

I voted, good luck!


----------

